# molly trouble



## Fishboydanny1 (Jun 13, 2008)

i have a marble sailfin molly that was chased by and mated to a orange and black sailfin molly, but it has been over a month and i can't see any signs of her being pregnant or babies. what i want to do is put her in a 2 1/2 gallon tank with DAILY water changes of 50% and give her the best food possible to try to get her to pop. so my questions are:

1. can she store sperm for extended periods without actually getting pregnant til' conditions are right?

2. should i add salt?

3. what is the best food to give her (preferably prepared, but if i have to...)?

i plan to move any babies into a larger tank, but i don't want to set up a big tank for a fish that may not even be fertile...

thank you for any help!!!


----------



## Laticauda (Mar 4, 2010)

1. They can store sperm for long periods, don't worry.
2. Mollies are brackish water fish, so they thrive in brackish (part salt) conditions.
3. A good variety of foods is good. I use a combination of Omega One Betta Buffet Flakes (they have good ingredients, mostly fish, not a lot of fillers.) and Also, you can buy brine shrimp that is frozen that also has spirulina in it, this would be very good for her. You can also feed freeze dried tubifex worms, brine shrimp, blood worms. A good varied diet will make her very happy and healthy! You can also use fresh/frozen vegetables like zuchinni, cucumber, and even leafy greens. (these sometimes need to be attached to something to keep them from just floating around everywhere!)


----------

